# Juego arkanoid en una FPGA



## jeffmarti (Sep 26, 2008)

hola a todos..necestio ayuda con un proyecto ...el universidad empesamos a usar las FPGAs y pues hasta ahora lo unico que hemos hecho es un contador un multiplexor, pero me dejaron de proyecto hacer en el juego llamado "arkanoid" y lavedad pues soy principiante en usar VHDL, porfavor si alguien puedes ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho...la FPGA que debo usar es una ESPARTAN 2E de Xilinx...gracias.


----------



## Meta (Sep 26, 2008)

¿Los FPGAs se usan mucho? Cada vez los oigo más y más y dicen que es muy difícil de programar.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 27, 2008)

Si... los FPGAs se usan muchisimo aunque no son dificiles... son completamente distintos a una programacion normal.. .por eso se hace raro... 

Lo que sucede es que se programan 2 veces.... primero se crea la circuiteria del microprocesador que se requiere y despues se crea el programa que correra ese microprocesador... 

En cuanto al arkanoid... creo que si esta muuuy complejo..... no creo que sea un proyecto para principiantes... pero debe venir en algun libro de VHDL ...... no te habras equivocado de juego? no sera pong en vez de arkanoid?


----------

